# MASSIVE oil leak



## bw2082 (Aug 1, 2007)

2001 Jetta glx 66000 miles on it...
I haven't driven my car in 2 days and I walked out this afternoon and saw a huge puddle of oil under my car. It was not there this morning when I went to get something from the trunk. I checked the dipstick and it was bone dry. I crawled around on the ground and saw oil dripping from the bottom front center of the car but beyond that I cannot be more specific. My last oil change was 2000 miles ago in January. I don't drive my car much. I also checked the driveway and entrance to the garage but I did not see any trail which leaves me to believe whatever happened just happened while the car was parked sometimes between 10 am this morning and around 4pm this afternoon. Does anyone have any idea what could cause this? 


_Modified by bw2082 at 10:48 PM 7-8-2009_


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: MASSIVE oil leak (bw2082)*

when you drove it last did you push it hard? have you ever bottomed out?


----------



## bw2082 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: MASSIVE oil leak (lemansvw)*

nope. the last time i drove it was 2 miles to the grocery store on well paved streets. No pot holes or curbs


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

that's really weird... can you take pics?


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (Krieger)*

Humm... the oil pan isn't cracked? Have you tried to put oil in it to see where the leak is coming from?


----------



## bw2082 (Aug 1, 2007)

cracked oil pan... $652 to replace. I can't figure how this happened. I didn't drive it for a couple of days prior to this and there were no leaks or drips in the morning when I went out to get something from the car. All I can figure is that I had a hairline fracture that just gave out.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (bw2082)*

did u fix it or go to a junk yard and pull one off???
i wouldnt pay that much for an oil pan. lol


----------

